# Tren only cycle



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi guys, looking for some advise on a tren only cycle.. is it even worth it or should I add test to the cycle? If your gonna comment saying 'you don't have a clue' or 'do your homework before thinking about a cycle' etc don't bother.. thats the whole reason I'm posting this. Help and advise welcome, cheers!


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 3, 2014)

You should do a new member intro thread.  Welcome to UGBB.  I would add test.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah I'm totally new to all this never realised I should have done that first lol. Thanks!


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 3, 2014)

Well first off, welcome to the site brother. As for the question about running tren alone, Dont!!! Always run test as a base with any cycle. If this is your first cycle, which it looks like it is you shouldn't even be thinking about running tren. A beginners cycle consists of test alone, preferably test cypp or test e, something simple to see how your body responds. There are a few good threads on here that lay out beginners cycles to the T. What are your stats? Age, height, weight, lifting experience? 

GT


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Cheers! Only reason I asked was that tren was the easiest to get around here, I've been training for around 5 year now and promised myself I'd never go down this route but as you probably know the temptation around the gym is too much lol. I heard a few other guys were doing small doses of tren along with test so it wasn't so hard on them to begin with.. would you still say it's too much for a first cycle at that? Stats- 6ft 1, 86kg and as I say rougly 5 years working out(always naturally). Advise appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 3, 2014)

I personally have never run tren, but I plan on running it in an upcoming cycle. Tren is a very suppressive compound just like Decca, which I have run. My dick didnt work for a few weeks after a decca cycle and PCT sucked. I would definitely say that tren is too much for your first cycle. Stick with either test e or cyp at 500mg. Make sure that you do proper research on proper pct and aromitase inhibitors. You should definitely look up the thread for beginners cycle. Good luck bro


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Much appreciated, cheers man!


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 3, 2014)

Add Test. If it is a long ester test, start that first, and add the tren a couple weeks later.  If you are running prop ore ace test, then you can start them all together, assuming you are using tren ace


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 3, 2014)

No problem man, just listen to the guys on this board. Im no vet and I dont claim to be, but I've taken the advice and soaked in the knowledge that these guys offered and Ive come a long way because of them. These guys really do know what they're taking about and they're more than happy to help.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

I actually just bought the tren without thinking about it much to be honest but yeah that's why I posted, to learn more about it instead of just jumping into a cycle, I've read a few good beginner cycle suggestions already and far more advice has been given on here than anywhere else! After just 20 minutes on here I've already realised how stupid 90% of the tools on the gym are(I'm not even joking when i say a lot run courses without pct's, 4 week courses, tren only courses without pct) it's madness. 
Gutted that I've bought the tren and can't use it now lol but cheers, again appreciated.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> Add Test. If it is a long ester test, start that first, and add the tren a couple weeks later.  If you are running prop ore ace test, then you can start them all together, assuming you are using tren ace



It is tren ace I've got, think I'm just gonna leave that for now though after hearing that it's a no go for my first cycle.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 3, 2014)

I would like to add another opinion here:  High levels of aromatization from test can aggravate prolactin levels in tren users.   If your test levels exceed the levels of tren, and you lose control of your E2, you could find yourself in the deep water and need AIs and prami for a few weeks to alleviate the problems.  

Tren should not be your first cycle as it presents a few additional problems in its users.  I realize how popular tren has become, but it is a harsh androgen and a nor compound that will complicate your cycle and your PCT.  It will also jack your BP and negatively impact your blood profile (lipids and H&H/RBCs).  

Just an extra opinion.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

joliver said:


> I would like to add another opinion here:  High levels of aromatization from test can aggravate prolactin levels in tren users.   If your test levels exceed the levels of tren, and you lose control of your E2, you could find yourself in the deep water and need AIs and prami for a few weeks to alleviate the problems.
> 
> Tren should not be your first cycle as it presents a few additional problems in its users.  I realize how popular tren has become, but it is a harsh androgen and a nor compound that will complicate your cycle and your PCT.  It will also jack your BP and negatively impact your blood profile (lipids and H&H/RBCs).
> 
> Just an extra opinion.



Yeah I'm just gonna stick to a more simple cycle, realise this would be far too much too soon without enough knowledge. Read a few good beginner cycles, mostly test only ones and some test stacked with dbol.. any recommendations?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 3, 2014)

ScSwaz said:


> Yeah I'm just gonna stick to a more simple cycle, realise this would be far too much too soon without enough knowledge. Read a few good beginner cycles, mostly test only ones and some test stacked with dbol.. any recommendations?



You know, I know a few people would say a test only cycle would be great, and it would for a new guy for sure.  But a little dianabol never killed anyone...I don't think.  I would think about a 16 week cycle.  

Test-E or C:  500-750mgs per week for 16 weeks.
Dianabol:  40mgs per day for the first 4-6 weeks.  Remember, orals stress the liver and should be taken with liver support, such as NAC.  OR, if you didn't want to bloat as heavily as you might with dbol, you could exchange it in favor of 80mgs of tbol.  

That is a simple and extremely potent mass and strength cycle.  

Remember you will need AIs during the cycle and SERMs for PCT.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

joliver said:


> You know, I know a few people would say a test only cycle would be great, and it would for a new guy for sure.  But a little dianabol never killed anyone...I don't think.  I would think about a 16 week cycle.
> 
> Test-E or C:  500-750mgs per week for 16 weeks.
> Dianabol:  40mgs per day for the first 4-6 weeks.  Remember, orals stress the liver and should be taken with liver support, such as NAC.  OR, if you didn't want to bloat as heavily as you might with dbol, you could exchange it in favor of 80mgs of tbol.
> ...



Gonna sound really stupid here but what's the difference between test-E and C? Sounds a simple enough cycle just need to get up to speed with what AIs to use during the cycle, and do a bit more research on a good PCT for this cycle, probably gonna sound stupid again but what does SERMs stand for? If i don't ask I'll never find out... lol


----------



## Joliver (Apr 3, 2014)

They are different testosterone esters.  They are both long esters.  There is little difference between the two, in my opinion.  

SERM:  Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator.  Drugs like clomid, nolvadex, raloxifene, and toremifene.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 3, 2014)

Damn, no cycle experience or knowledge about AAS and the 1st purchase is some Tren??? Good idea on rethinking that plan. Read up 1st mah man. You don't wanna fukk yourself up


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 3, 2014)

If u like ur pp to work then no..


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Damn, no cycle experience or knowledge about AAS and the 1st purchase is some Tren??? Good idea on rethinking that plan. Read up 1st mah man. You don't wanna fukk yourself up



Exactly why I posted this before diving into a cycle, everyone at one point had no cycle experience


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 3, 2014)

Welcome to UGB!

Listen to the Bros, some very good advice on here and it sounds like you are willing to hear it.

Good luck with your first cycle! Have your PCt planned out ahead of time as well.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> If u like ur pp to work then no..





NbleSavage said:


> Welcome to UGB!
> 
> Listen to the Bros, some very good advice on here and it sounds like you are willing to hear it.
> 
> Good luck with your first cycle! Have your PCt planned out ahead of time as well.



Thank you appreciated! Brilliant advice from everyone, pct is all I have to sort out then get started! Pretty excited to see the gains(safely) rather than jumping in with no knowledge at all like a lot of people do. Thanks everyone who has commented.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

ScSwaz said:


> Thank you appreciated! Brilliant advice from everyone, pct is all I have to sort out then get started! Pretty excited to see the gains(safely) rather than jumping in with no knowledge at all like a lot of people do. Thanks everyone who has commented.



In the future I'd like to see you plan your cycle backwards. 
Pct first and in hand
AI second and in hand
Then your gear and always have test in your cycle. 
Joliver suggested dbol or Tbol and those are both good choices. I would suggest that anavar is an excellent  choice for a beginner. Run it at 50 a day and you'll see great results and not a lot of water.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 3, 2014)

your years away from being ready for tren man.  Honest...

get some tes, thats all.


----------



## DF (Apr 3, 2014)

Instead of posting such a stupid question you could have taken 2 min to read this:

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

DF said:


> Instead of posting such a stupid question you could have taken 2 min to read this:
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know



Look I quite clearly needed info on it which I've now got.. why is it anything to do with steroids there's always a few who jump in saying it's 'stupid' or just basically being twats.. It's not a stulid question at all because now that I've went ahead and asked it, I know a lot more aboit it.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> your years away from being ready for tren man.  Honest...
> 
> get some tes, thats all.



I know that now from the replies I've got, cheers.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> In the future I'd like to see you plan your cycle backwards.
> Pct first and in hand
> AI second and in hand
> Then your gear and always have test in your cycle.
> Joliver suggested dbol or Tbol and those are both good choices. I would suggest that anavar is an excellent  choice for a beginner. Run it at 50 a day and you'll see great results and not a lot of water.



Yeah I'll be sure to do that next time, cheers for the good advice


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 3, 2014)

ScSwaz said:


> Cheers! Only reason I asked was that tren was the easiest to get around here, I've been training for around 5 year now and* promised myself I'd never go down this route *but as you probably know the temptation around the gym is too much lol. I heard a few other guys were doing small doses of tren along with test so it wasn't so hard on them to begin with.. would you still say it's too much for a first cycle at that? Stats- 6ft 1, 86kg and as I say rougly 5 years working out(always naturally). Advise appreciated, thanks!



I said the same, shit happens  Welcome


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 3, 2014)

don't mean to beat a dead horse, but you're obviously a beginner......we've all been there ourselves so no worries.  

Run a Test only cycle for 12 weeks with a proper pct and a good AI curing the cycle.   you'll reap the benefits and thank us all later.  

it's ok to run a little dbol kicker on your first cycle but don't use any others injectibles besides test.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 3, 2014)

ScSwaz said:


> I know that now from the replies I've got, cheers.



if you can get tren you can get tes.  a couple vials of Tes e, aromasin, clomid & nolva and your GTG


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I said the same, shit happens  Welcome



Thanks man, very annoying when people jump on these forums saying 'do your research first' Well ehmm THATS EXACTLY WHAT I'M DOING NOW!! lol


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 3, 2014)

ScSwaz said:


> Thanks man, very annoying when people jump on these forums saying 'do your research first' Well ehmm THATS EXACTLY WHAT I'M DOING NOW!! lol



actually I am a chick  But, I get what you are saying and I also don't like when newbies are "jumped" on!


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> don't mean to beat a dead horse, but you're obviously a beginner......we've all been there ourselves so no worries.
> 
> Run a Test only cycle for 12 weeks with a proper pct and a good AI curing the cycle.   you'll reap the benefits and thank us all later.
> 
> it's ok to run a little dbol kicker on your first cycle but don't use any others injectibles besides test.


That's exactly what I'm gonna do and I will be back to thank you all later lol, just need to get a proper pct sorted then I'm going for it, cheers.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Jenner said:


> actually I am a chick  But, I get what you are saying and I also don't like when newbies are "jumped" on!



Ohh sorry, never looked at your picture, or name for that matter haha! Whoops.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 3, 2014)

ScSwaz said:


> Ohh sorry, never looked at your picture, or name for that matter haha! Whoops.



lol, no worries!  a lot of guys have women as their avi's...mine is me


----------



## DF (Apr 3, 2014)

ScSwaz said:


> Look I quite clearly needed info on it which I've now got.. why is it anything to do with steroids there's always a few who jump in saying it's 'stupid' or just basically being twats.. It's not a stulid question at all because now that I've went ahead and asked it, I know a lot more aboit it.



Because I am sick of guys coming on asking dumb questions when all you have to do is read the damn sticky just above your post.... Why can you guys not just read????  (hell just fukn google Tren only cycle)

This can be some dangerous shit if you have no clue.... that's why guys get pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  If you see a kid running out in front of a car do you yell at them to stop????

Stop being lazy... You are going to inject this shit.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 3, 2014)

Lazy? Lol it would be DUMB not to ask. I've been on this all day and trying to find out more about it for weeks, this was not post has told me what i needed to know. As for have no clue.. THATS WHY I'M ASKING PEOPLE WITH EXPERIENCE!!! Ignorant people like you are the reason people are scared to post more on things like these!! Please do NOT bother to reply it's just annoying.


----------



## DF (Apr 3, 2014)

Ignorant??? Your too lazy to read & I'm ignorant?  You want the answer handed to you.  Read & learn!  Try & make an effort.

Give a man a fish he eats for a day.....


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 3, 2014)

Lol!! that guy didnt last long


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 3, 2014)

first ****ing day and picking a fight with a MOD.  SMH!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 3, 2014)

What a dick.....calls a Mod, ignorant. ....!?  Df your ignorant bastard, love ya man! Lol!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 3, 2014)

LOL!! Schwaz we hardly knew ye...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2014)

good cycle..dumb fuk


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2014)

Can't a mod or someone make it so when a new guy signs up it automatically directs them to one of the stickies so they can read those first? Kinda like a terms of condition type thing. I know I'm new here but i agree with df it does get annoying having the same questions asked 34 times a day.


----------



## event462 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow! That was a fast ban! lol


----------



## Ocean Rhino (Apr 4, 2014)

There needs to be a function on someone's forum script that makes you read through a page or two of information on the "theoretical" basics of cycling before you enter the forums.  This is an all too common occurrence on just about every gear friendly forum out there.  His intent was good, but people kept dumping on him so he got skippy enough to spar with a mod without realizing it. Shit happens.


----------



## RJ (Apr 4, 2014)

you guys are a trip. I'm an asshole but the guy asked a simple question. Hell the first guy to offer advice has never even done tren and he's telling this guy its too much for him. And no one jumped his ass? Seems a little backwards to me. 

Listen, I'm an asshole, but most people only think tren only cycles are bad because of what they have heard or parrot from some other forum they read it on. I've known plenty of guys who have done them with no problems and have gotten jacked. I've also known people who have done test only cycles and done everything right and gotten nothing but bad sides. Personal experience is the answer. Now, I'm not suggesting a tren only cycle, but it does get a little old seeing people say you can ONLY use test for your first cycle. Same with the "you're dick won't work if you use tren" comment. Which is bullshit. Tren is 5 times more androgenic than test and makes my dick like concrete. Whether my test dose is higher or lower then the tren dose. I understand the philosophy, because i said the same parroted shit for years on the boards. but it gets old hearing people preach shit they have no experience with. And i have chewed out plenty of newbs on my own board for asking what i thought was a dumb question, and that was wrong so i stopped doing it after i was called out by some senior members. You guys, especially Mods, are supposed to be here to help people first and foremost, not call someone stupid for asking a legitimate question. 

The funny thing is he was happy with the answers he got and then this Mod felt the need to still call him stupid. And then ban him because he called the Mod ignorant. weird.


----------



## RJ (Apr 4, 2014)

Ocean Rhino said:


> There needs to be a function on someone's forum script that makes you read through a page or two of information on the "theoretical" basics of cycling before you enter the forums.  This is an all too common occurrence on just about every gear friendly forum out there.  His intent was good, but people kept dumping on him so he got skippy enough to spar with a mod without realizing it. Shit happens.



take it from a former board owner, it ain't that easy. 

1. Its harder than it sounds. 
2. Its useless as people will flip through the pages without paying attention and ask the question anyway. 


The idea of the boards is dissimenation of quality information. plenty of garbage info gets passed off as good info on these boards and guys get confused or hurt doing cycles because a 'bro' said it was the way to do it and that same 'bro' has never even done what he is telling people to do. Its worse when just because he has a million posts he is now a VET, or Trusted, or Legit, or whatever the board calls it.

Again, personal experience using common sense, and some guinea pig mentality, is the best way to gain experience in the steroid game.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2014)

RJ said:


> take it from a former board owner, it ain't that easy.
> 
> 1. Its harder than it sounds.
> 2. Its useless as people will flip through the pages without paying attention and ask the question anyway.
> ...



RJ couldn't there be a way to make it that when someone new signs up a "must read before joining" agreement type thing pops up? Lol I'm dumb with computers so I have no idea what's possible but it sounds like it would help alot of folks out.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> RJ couldn't there be a way to make it that when someone new signs up a "must read before joining" agreement type thing pops up? Lol I'm dumb with computers so I have no idea what's possible but it sounds like it would help alot of folks out.


It's possible just like you have to agree you read the rules of the forum before registering. Does that help or do ppl still break the rules Lol. The problem is people will skim through it or skip over it and check the read box no matter what.


----------



## Get Some (Apr 4, 2014)

It's sad to see threads like this end up this way. When you've been around as long as I have you begin to develop more of a tolerance. You know that the new guys are going to push back a bit because they are generally younger and don't have a clue. They need to be educated... we need to stun them with knowledge so to speak. Instead of the backlash, we need to point them in the right direction. Banning people who aren't considered a threat to the community only takes away from what we want this place to be. Everyone was new at some point, just some of us think more logically than others. This guy used terms that I would never have used, but he just needs a bit of polishing. 

BTW, this is not a shot at DF, he's been a good brother and we've had a good relationship here and elsewhere. I'm just throwing in my $0.02 to try and make this a better place than it already is. being a former mod I can tell you it's tough to make a call sometimes and you like having the power to clean up excrement at your discretion. Sometimes I think we need to err on the side of caution when it comes to these things, not so much because we can get power hungry, but rather we like the community we already know. Let's welcome new people no matter how dumb they may seem on the surface. Hell, look at Bro Bundy... that guy would get slammed in 2 secs today! lol, just kidding brother!


----------



## RJ (Apr 4, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> RJ couldn't there be a way to make it that when someone new signs up a "must read before joining" agreement type thing pops up? Lol I'm dumb with computers so I have no idea what's possible but it sounds like it would help alot of folks out.



like Doc said, its possible, but it does nothing to resolve the issues people are talking about. Its about tolerance. If anyone knows about that its me. mlp

in other more entertaining news, you have been here a month and already have over 600 posts. mlp such a damn post whore you are!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2014)

RJ said:


> like Doc said, its possible, but it does nothing to resolve the issues people are talking about. Its about tolerance. If anyone knows about that its me. mlp
> 
> in other more entertaining news, you have been here a month and already have over 600 posts. mlp such a damn post whore you are!!



I know my vagina is so loose right now. Such a dirty whore. 

I get bored at work man u know that. Think i had the most posts on our board besides you didn't I?


----------



## Ocean Rhino (Apr 5, 2014)

Well then I agree it boils down to tolerance.  Reading comprehension does count though.  If you can't see that a person telling you something is a mod, admin or owner per their avi, whether you agree or not, it is common sense to realize that you should probably just not respond, and move on.  It's a free forum that costs somebody money somewhere in the value stream and a free account means you get what you pay for.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 9, 2014)

RJ said:


> you guys are a trip. I'm an asshole but the guy asked a simple question. Hell the first guy to offer advice has never even done tren and he's telling this guy its too much for him. And no one jumped his ass? Seems a little backwards to me.
> 
> Listen, I'm an asshole, but most people only think tren only cycles are bad because of what they have heard or parrot from some other forum they read it on. I've known plenty of guys who have done them with no problems and have gotten jacked. I've also known people who have done test only cycles and done everything right and gotten nothing but bad sides. Personal experience is the answer. Now, I'm not suggesting a tren only cycle, but it does get a little old seeing people say you can ONLY use test for your first cycle. Same with the "you're dick won't work if you use tren" comment. Which is bullshit. Tren is 5 times more androgenic than test and makes my dick like concrete. Whether my test dose is higher or lower then the tren dose. I understand the philosophy, because i said the same parroted shit for years on the boards. but it gets old hearing people preach shit they have no experience with. And i have chewed out plenty of newbs on my own board for asking what i thought was a dumb question, and that was wrong so i stopped doing it after i was called out by some senior members. You guys, especially Mods, are supposed to be here to help people first and foremost, not call someone stupid for asking a legitimate question.
> 
> The funny thing is he was happy with the answers he got and then this Mod felt the need to still call him stupid. And then ban him because he called the Mod ignorant. weird.




Exactly what I was saying.. I called a mod ignorant because he WAS ignorant, because I never read something I'm stupid? SHUT UP! I don't care who you are talk to people with respect. As this guy says, I simply asked a question and got answers i needed yet some guy feels the need to jump in and call me stupid? Lazy maybe but I got the answers i needed So thanks to the guys who were helpful! Appreciated.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

ScSwaz said:


> Exactly what I was saying.. I called a mod ignorant because he WAS ignorant, because I never read something I'm stupid? SHUT UP! I don't care who you are talk to people with respect. As this guy says, I simply asked a question and got answers i needed yet some guy feels the need to jump in and call me stupid? Lazy maybe but I got the answers i needed So thanks to the guys who were helpful! Appreciated.



I'm not here to question the actions of another mod but perhaps it's best if you watch your tone regardless of what transpired. If you have an issue take it up via PM or the flame forum. This is not the avenue to settle your beef in.


----------



## ScSwaz (Apr 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm not here to question the actions of another mod but perhaps it's best if you watch your tone regardless of what transpired. If you have an issue take it up via PM or the flame forum. This is not the avenue to settle your beef in.



If it isn't the avenue to take up my beef some guy who I don't know shouldn't for no good reason decide that I am 'stupid' because I asked a simple question, speak to people how you want to be spoken to yourself surely? Someone speaks to me nicely I'll do the same back, call me stupid and your not gonna get spoken to with respect from me.. perfectly fair I would say. I was here to learn and most who replied were helpful, now because of one guy this has been blown out of proportion. I didn't "fancy a sparr"  with a mod, he clearly fancied causing an argument.


----------



## RJ (Apr 9, 2014)

i have to agree with Doc my man. whatever transpired, you are adding more drama to what seems to be an already difused situation. Relax. You got your answers. You made your point. WHo cares going forward. 

Remember what they say, fighting on the internet is like running in the Special Olympics. Someone will win, but they still look retarded. 

Good luck.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 9, 2014)

let's move on to what this thread is about, if there is nothing more to say on the topic...I will be closing this thread


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 9, 2014)

In any industry/field you should know not to blindly go up to someone asking for opinions without doing a little research on your own. If I went up to a CEO asking about starting my own business without estimating some start up costs, projected revenues, list of competitors, etc. he would tell me to Fckkk Off. Do some due diligence and stop crying, you just sound like a fema..... oh Hi Jenner


....oh ya I think you should run tren-e @ 800mg / week for a month. No pct needed


----------

